# Lake Monroe bassin'



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

With a thousand things to get done today and it being sooo hot, I thought I'd hit my local lake at daylight for a little topwater action. I picked up the first two bass within 50 yards of the boat ramp and then only managed one more in the next hour before having to head off for honey-do's. All were caught on a chug bug and I had 3-4 misses as well. Not too bad for a quickie. 
Kept these two for dinner.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Those should be nice and tasty. Thats a productive morning nice work


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You've got it all in one photo! Boat, fish, and the obligatory Microskiff.com shirt! 

How do bass taste? I've never eaten them.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> You've got it all in one photo! Boat, fish, and the obligatory Microskiff.com shirt!
> 
> How do bass taste? I've never eaten them.


Shameless plugs all around. ;D ;D

As far as eating, I've always found them to be pretty good. They don't hold together too well on the grill, but fried or broiled have always turned out nicely. Pretty mild fish overall.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

what are you catching bait for?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice! RonW and I have been fishing the St. Johns near 46 bridge and getting the same results. Haven't tried a chug bug though.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to see you back and posting all about your fish keeping trips...it takes the heat off me a little. I think you still owe me a ride on your new skiff......


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nuthin' better than some fried bass and a big ol' glass of sweet tea mmmmmmmmgood  ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

love the dead fish pic's  

ya need a couple dz panfish to complement the bass tho.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> love the dead fish pic's
> 
> ya need a couple dz panfish to complement the bass tho.


Now, you have to admit that I've been doing a lot better lately. ;D

Panfish are next on the list. What do they taste like?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > love the dead fish pic's
> >
> > ya need a couple dz panfish to complement the bass tho.
> 
> ...


the obvious answer is chicken, unfortunately, in most places either the water they're caught in or mercury, just add salt and cajun seasoning to taste. 

Seriously though, gutted, scaled and deep fried bluegill, crappie and small bass are the chit, just gotta pick through the bigger bones a bit. Apparently larger bass (looks like you don't need to be concerned  ) can be used as thermometers in a pinch. 

http://research.myfwc.com/features/view_article.asp?id=24868
http://research.myfwc.com/features/view_article.asp?id=24902


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > > love the dead fish pic's
> > >
> > > ya need a couple dz panfish to complement the bass tho.
> >
> ...


You ever notice how one testicle is a little bit bigger than the other two? ;D
Mercury, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

First bass out of the caimen, Jason? Nice work finding some quick.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> First bass out of the caimen, Jason? Nice work finding some quick.


Yessir, first basses on the new boat. I think I'm going to start exploring the St Johns a bit more since it's so close. Wanna go?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet!  Lake Monroe has a big fat blueglill and warmouth killin them on the fly.  I'm going there this weekend.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I think I'm going to start exploring the St Johns a bit more since it's so close. *Wanna go?*


Yes! Let me know next you're planning to go.


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I like my bream fried "in the round". I take out the dorsal and anal fins and skin them with a peeler I got from Cabelas years ago. Nothing but the backbone and ribs to worry with. Those bass will be good fried too! They would never make it to the freezer!
Here is a local shellcracker








Still use crickets and a cane pole now and then.


----------

